# Multi Vitamins



## robbo87 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi just wondering if anyone has any good advice regarding multi vitamins, Do you take them? has it made a difference and what do people think are the best type to get? I've decided its something i should try seeing as theres probably a lot of vitamins that i dont get enough off due to avoiding certain foods.


----------



## Jennjenn (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a mixutre of vitamins that I take. For a little bit I was bad and did not take them consistently on a daily basis and only a few times a week when I remembered. I just got out of the hospital and I am going to stick with taking them each day now!! I have to be good! 

I have 2 mulit vitamins...
I take Aloe vera gel 
Biotin 600 
Vitamin A and D
B complex 50
B complex with folic acid and vitamin c
Vitamin B12 1000mg

And before dinner I take digestive enzymes...
Flax seed oil 1000 mg 

I would just ask your doctor what would be good for you. Maybe a dietician can give advice also....I added in some of these things because I have a lot of deficiencies. I also get iron infusions and B12 shots....Some of the vitamins were recommended that I take them because of the low blood counts.


----------



## rygon (Mar 6, 2011)

My nurse told me not to bother as she wants to see what my bloods are like without them. I went to see a dietician a few months back and she also told me not to bother as my balanced diet was good enough.

Reading up on them it seems its best to try and get vitamins through diet (might be a tad hard for us) but the biggest worry for me is taking too much of certain vits can be pretty bad. 

Can you get the vitamins you are missing from other foods?


----------



## ameslouise (Mar 6, 2011)

I do better with liquid vitamins so I take a liquid multi, and a handful of other "stuff" that's supposed to be good for Crohnies!

And I always make sure I take a calcium/magnesium supplement plus vitamin d when I am on pred!


----------



## semicolon306 (Mar 6, 2011)

I take them daily and can feel the difference, as well I as I take other supplements.  I can take pills but ONLY at ngiht, otherwise they go through my system to quickly.  I have also taken liquid ones, with the same result.  I tend to take protein at night as well, this seems to work well for me.


----------



## Lydia (Mar 6, 2011)

Prenatal vitamins are excellent for crohnies. They have extra iron and b vitamins. Some are formulated to be easy on the stomach as well. 

Liquid vitamins are better for people with absorbtion issues though. Floradix is a good brand. 

In the morning I take a prenatal, Cod liver oil, 2000 IU vitamin D, 500 mg Vitamin C and a cal/mag supplement at night.


----------



## Awbrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I really like the Garden of life they work great for me and I notice a huge diffrenece


----------



## lamor32twigs (Mar 7, 2011)

In the hospital they had me taking liquid vitamins, but told me I could switch to chewable at home.  I use centrum chewable and it doesn't seem to bother my belly.
My doc was pretty adamant that a daily multivitamin was important.


----------



## AZMOM (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, I believe they are important.  I'm probably the only one (so far) speaking from the kid perspective but my daughter's GI has us doing a multivitamin plus calcium/D supplement.


----------



## Astra (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiya  Martin

My multi vitamins plus Iron are from Tesco, 240 for about £2.49
I take Seven Seas Cod liver fish oil with Omega 3
I have been taking these for so long now I don't know whether they work or not, tbh!


----------



## bkbigfish (Mar 7, 2011)

GNC has the best vitamins IMO, timed release are good for crohns cause everything doesnt go straight through your body, it releases during the day so you can absorb more! Good luck! Billy


----------



## Cordillia16 (Mar 8, 2011)

ameslouise said:


> I do better with liquid vitamins so I take a liquid multi, and a handful of other "stuff" that's supposed to be good for Crohnies!
> 
> And I always make sure I take a calcium/magnesium supplement plus vitamin d when I am on pred!


I also read that liquid vitamins are easier for you to absorb.  I'm going to give it a shot too because I never notice a difference when I'm taking my vitamins or when I'm not.


----------



## MikeinBklyn (Mar 8, 2011)

I take One a Day, mens over 50 (yeah that's right, over fifty) and I feel it makes a difference in my energy level.  Also, Krill Oil, B Complex, Zinc, Potassium, Vit D, Calcium and ProBiotics.


----------



## soupdragon69 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am prescribed a multivitamin called FORCEVAL initially it was by my gastro team and is now on my repeat scripts - just take one a day, but be warned they are bullets! ;-). During one admission the pharmacist noticed it on  my chart and she commented its only one of a couple that are prescribed and is an excellent combination of them apparently - told me it was "gold standard stuff" lol

I was quite pleased to know it was a good one as there are so many out there and its really confusing so as an all rounder capsule I am happy with it. Absorption?? welllll I know I dont absorb Vit D from my gut so there are bound to be others but I feel it does benefit me overall.


----------

